# Art Forum



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

This is such a great forum. A place where people appreciate classical music and are willing to share their knowledge. I am glad I found it. Now, a question. Does anyone know of an equivalent forum for art? Painting, sculpture, architecture etc.? I have tried but have not had any luck. Thank you.

Mae celf yn golchi i ffwrdd oddi wrth yr enaid y llwch o fywyd bob dydd. (Pablo Picasso)


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Hazel said:


> Does anyone know of an equivalent forum for art? Painting, sculpture, architecture etc.?


SkyscraperCity is a good one for modern architecture, particularly skyscrapers, if you are into that kind of thing. Prince Charles and his ilk would be horrified by the futurism, but I like it:

*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/*


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

Fsharpmajor said:


> SkyscraperCity is a good one for modern architecture, particularly skyscrapers, if you are into that kind of thing. Prince Charles and his ilk would be horrified by the futurism, but I like it:
> 
> *http://www.skyscrapercity.com/*


Thank you. I tend to take my architecture as one more art form. In other words, I don't make a special deal of it. I'm not sure I'm making sense there but wouldn't mind if it were talked about along with other art. It might be better separate. I'll take a look.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Not to sound like a stalker or anything but I see that you are living in St. Louis. I was recently there over the holidays and I visited the art museum. I would suggest that you visit and see the Monet's Water Lillies Exhibit if you have not been there already. It may not seem as satisfying as music but it is of extreme beauty.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

You might wish to check out WetCanvas! It is still one of the largest sites on the net, and quite likely the largest art site. During the early days of online talk forums, WetCanvas ranked as the 10th largest site on any topic on the net. The membership is quite varied from the rank amateur to the serious student to the seasoned professionals. The scale of the site requires that you spend a little time and dig around a bit, but if you are willing to invest a little effort there is a lot of interest there. 

WetCanvas! main "rival" is Deviant Art. Deviant Art tends to attract artists of a much higher caliber in terms of craft and experience... but the art also tends to lean toward the fantasy/sci-fi illustration mode as opposed to serious art. There are a few other groups that truly lean toward the skilled professional... but these tend to be highly exclusive and highly conservative... to the point that the artists are all working as if the whole of Modernism... and even Impressionism... never occurred. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Hazel said:


> . . . Does anyone know of an equivalent forum for art? Painting, sculpture, architecture etc.? I have tried but have not had any luck. Thank you.


Although not a forum specifically dedicated to "art", our sister forum, Magle International Music Forums does have an Architecture, Painting & Photography forum discussion area.

Btw, membership is allowed in both forums - and users can use the same moniker and avatar if they so choose.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

Krummhorn said:


> Although not a forum specifically dedicated to "art", our sister forum, Magle International Music Forums does have an Architecture, Painting & Photography forum discussion area.
> 
> Btw, membership is allowed in both forums - and users can use the same moniker and avatar if they so choose.


Oh, thank you. I shall get there this morning.


----------

